# Umbillical Abscess on 5 day old



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a litter of 5 day old babies after mama rat managed to sneak into my boys cage. I have fixed that issue now but have noticed one of the babes has a build up of pus around his belly button. Will this issue resolve its self or do i need to lance it? He is grown and thriving just like the others.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Useually they resolve themselves, how bad is it (can you get a photo)


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

This is the best pic i can get. Doesnt appear too bad to me :/


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

That's not bad at all, you could apply a small warm compress to it a couple times a day, but it looks like its imminent to pop anyway and mum is likely to deal with it soon. 

I'm guessing this is an accidental litter, but on the off chance it isn't you wouldn't want to breed on from a doe that had this (higher risk of herniation as an adult), it looks a bit like a boy from the photo to be fair but its very small on my screen


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes this litter was not intentional and I will never breed purposly. She had a very difficult birthing. We are going to keep all the pups as they are little miracles and I have the space. So glad to know that it will resolve on its own . Thanks for the advice.


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks like it popped over night. Its very clean and looks great. Thanks


----------

